# White kitten not white anymore?



## Narele (Mar 6, 2010)

The skin on my 5 day old white kittens' tails and ears are changing to a black color, but the hair is still white. Does that mean the hair will start to change color soon?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

If they are Siamese, they are born white, and the points appear gradually. It is possible for kittens to change color.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

It means they are going to possibly lovely little color points. Pictures?


Here is my Chica at just a few days old:









This is her now:








_Ugh mom! No pictures when I'm just waking up!_


----------



## Narele (Mar 6, 2010)

Ah, I see, yours turned into a beautiful cat  I have no clue who the father was, so I am excited about the possibilities!

Here's my 2 cuties. I have 6 total. (1 of the white ones got the manx gene from mama, so it has no tail  )


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks :luv Little Princess Chica appreciates the complements, even though she would have preferred at least 3 hours of grooming before that picture was taken! I think they might be color points! You should keep us updated on pictures as they grow!  

_This was my friend's kitten- her cat had a litter. I think he's about 2 or 3 weeks old here, I don't quite remember. Eyes are just opening, and his color is becoming darker on his face, lets, ears, and tail. He turned out to be a lovely fawn pointed kitty! (Whitish in color, gray smokey points_


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Momma is a beautiful girl, and she has an adorable litter. It will be so exciting to see them grow and change.


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

aaahhh, so cuuttteee!!!! the shelter i got azores at said she was born gray all over and i guess she just whitened up with time lol.


----------



## Narele (Mar 6, 2010)

Aww my kittens are sooooo cute, they are starting to open their eyes today!! 

I do have a quick question though: Does a lynx point coloration only happen with Siamese or Siamese mix? I don't know who the father was so I was wondering if I should be prepared for Siamese like behavior if they turn out to be lynx points? Also as far as I can tell they are all short haired... I'm not sure you can tell that at little over a week old. So would that rule out all of the long haired breeds? 

Also, do all breeds with color points have the blue eyes?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

I believe you get lynx points from siamese + tabby. Both parents must have the recessive pointing gene. I believe the gene for expressing the stripes is dominant and the kittens only need it from one parent.

My lynx point had a long hair seal point mom, and a brown tabby and white father. 

If they look short hair, they probably are. I believe long hair is recessive. However, not *all* long hair kittens show it this early, so maybe they will be long hair. As for siamese behavior- it all depends. Not even all pure bred siamese go along with the breed personality standard. My lynx point is sweet and quiet, and not that talkative at all. Instead of a distinct strong voice, she has a little "merp" of a meow. :luv 

Do all color point cats have blue eyes? Personally, I don't have the answer to that. I'm leaning towards yes- I've never seen a color point without blue eyes.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

As someone who has a litter of 5 who all had very different looking coat lengths up until 10 weeks, I can tell you, even that isn't a determining factor. Because if I showed you a picture of the kitten I kept at 3 weeks, or even 8 weeks, and a picture of her now, you'd be shocked. I would show but I need to load kodak picture thing on this computer, maybe this weekend I can get that done.

I thought for sure she'd be this beautiful long haired blue and white bi-color cat. Her fur is longer, but its very sleek like my black and white bi-color. Not at all what I was hoping for, but it worked out, she hardly sheds at all.

Leslie


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

A mother kitty can be mated with several different males. Thus you can have kittens from several different fathers!

Make sure the vet checks the manx kitten at some point in the near future. Weve had problems with manxs kittens not having proper anal developement, deformaties, etc.


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

This is pure speculation because I have no proof (license or paperwork) but azores and her brother have japanese bobtail in them. They also have that oriental mix in there somewhere. Azores wont shut up. She doesn’t have a distinctive meow that the Siamese have, but if Siamese are THE chatty cat breeds then theres no doubt she has that in her. You know when your cat talks too much when your telling her to shut up and she drives you bonkers with her meows, trills and *barking*. Ugh I was hoping the kittens we got weren’t the talky type but jimmu, dear lawd, that boy is American idol competition with azores with the most and loudest meows. Anyways, look forward to how smart your cat is and how often they get into trouble lol


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

This might be just pure speculation as well, but in my experience, the more talkative a cat is, the more intelligent they are. 

In order, loudest to quietest: Nito, Cinder, Chica
In order, smartest to... not as smart: Nito, Cinder, Chica
_I don't want to say that Chica is dumb, but my roommates describe her as 'the dumb blonde' in the house. I didn't want to believe them. But she's fallen in the aquarium 3 times this week alone.  _


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

RachandNito said:


> This might be just pure speculation as well, but in my experience, the more talkative a cat is, the more intelligent they are.
> 
> In order, loudest to quietest: Nito, Cinder, Chica
> In order, smartest to... not as smart: Nito, Cinder, Chica
> _I don't want to say that Chica is dumb, but my roommates describe her as 'the dumb blonde' in the house. I didn't want to believe them. But she's fallen in the aquarium 3 times this week alone.  _



That makes sense. Jade was the quiet type and she would do silly things like stand in the middle of the stairwell or standby our rolling chairs where we cant see her (begging to get ranned over)

Azores was able to knock over the treats and gorge on them a few times a week or so back. Doors have to be shut close or she opens. Treats must be hidden where shes not strong enough to open it. And she wakes me up when I sleep past my alarm lol.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

> Azores was able to knock over the treats and gorge on them a few times a week or so back. Doors have to be shut close or she opens. Treats must be hidden where shes not strong enough to open it.


So... where did you get Azores? I think her and Nito are long lost twins. :lol: That describes Nito perfectly! I've almost given up on buying treats. If he tries long enough, he can open up any drawer. The only way to make treats safe is to hide them somewhere when he's not watching. If he sees me hide them, he'll remember. It might be minutes, hours, or even a few days later but he ALWAYS finds them. _I've never gone through a bag of treats the "normal" way. Every single pouch ends up in Nito's jaws, ripped opened, and gorged._


----------



## Narele (Mar 6, 2010)

How do I tell at 11 days if they will have long fur? I did notice the two white ones with points opened their eyes like 2 days later than the tabby ones. Plus it seems like their fur is a little softer. I looked up what a litter of Siamese and a litter of Birman looked like and they look more like the Birman... I have never had a long haired cat. What are the signs? I will take more pics today and post them when I wake up fully


----------



## marymowry (Feb 2, 2010)

You might just have to wait and see. Looking forward to the pics.


----------

